

Set your Instagram Marketing on Fire - spolu
http://nitrogr.am

======
rhl
This will be coming very handy at a time when marketing executives are
channeling mainstream advertisement dollars out of TV and into social media,
but with questions still looming on Facebook display and social ads efficiency
and future competitiveness.

The app itself is very streamlined, as is usual with the great team behind the
product. Expect some faster-than-shutter-speed deployments on new features and
bug fixes!

This MVP doesn't hint at the business model and the potential for
monetization, but there are obvious SaaS/subscription models that are becoming
quite widespread with analytics products of this kind.

All in all, a useful product in a great packaging, attacking a booming market
with high "disposable income". I'm betting this will skyrocket.

~~~
spolu
There's still a hint at the bottom of the landing page with a pricing grid
which is not implemented yet... But will be if it makes sense for our users!

Hope we can help some marketers out there make better use of the awesome
content being produced on instagram everyday about their brands!

------
mmahemoff
How do you guys see this working with Teleportd? Using similar tech?

~~~
rhl
Efficient analytics over large bodies of pictures gathered from Twitter and
Instagram hashtags requires heavy-wrangling of real-time feeds, which is
exactly what the back-end of Teleportd does.

So my uninformed guess would be that the (very cool) deep data technology
deployed for Teleportd powers Nitrogram's backend as well.

~~~
spolu
That was a very educated guess. But we went off with an entire new stack here
to focus on instagram integration. But as I was saying this will get merged
back at some point into teleportd's main stack!

~~~
rhl
And I imagine you could add direct integration of Teleportd features right
into Nitrogram, helping marketers make sense of "real world" use of their
products in the wild.

Very interesting perspective!

------
bencera_
i like this!

